
Stanford Professor as Much to Blame for Theranos Downfall as Elizabeth Holmes - tokenadult
http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/science/2016/07/elizabeth_holmes_shouldn_t_be_the_only_person_we_blame_for_theranos_downfall.html
======
brudgers
Currently, the posted title does not match the title of the article:
_Theranos’ Downfall Isn’t Just Elizabeth Holmes’ Fault_

